# c5's on BBS RS porfavor



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

got a set of bbs rs, and only after i picked them up i realized that they were TRX's. SUCKS!














but they have brand new rubber so im wondering if i should slap them on my a6 with some adapters for the time being before i rebuild them to regular spec. might as well destroy the 300 dollars a piece rubber, right? so post pics if its been done before, and yes, i did search http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: c5's on BBS RS porfavor (ur faster)*

no one eh? might have to be the first one then...


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: c5's on BBS RS porfavor (ur faster)*

for comparison.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: c5's on BBS RS porfavor (ur faster)*

not on an a6








thats my opinion


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: c5's on BBS RS porfavor (Veki)*

yea, thats what i thought too. then i put them up to my a6 and they look ballin. i will post pics when the adapters come in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: c5's on BBS RS porfavor (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_yea, thats what i thought too. then i put them up to my a6 and they look ballin. i will post pics when the adapters come in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dew it


----------



## vicvega (Feb 20, 2009)

i dare you


----------

